# Bazinga....



## Boatfixer (17 Nov 2014)

An acquaintance asked if I was interested in having a lathe he was throwing out in a house move. Never one to turn down free machines I borrowed a trailer and headed round to collect a pile of cast iron and machined parts that he assured me was once turning metal..... I managed to partly assemble it yesterday. It is a 1940s Sheldon lathe all the way from Chicago. I think it is more or less complete. I won't be able to play with it for a couple of weeks but I am hopeful it will be a runner. Given the age I might even attempt a proper restoration.....


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (17 Nov 2014)

Freebies are always the best tools.  Looks a hefty piece of metal, hope your'e up and running soon. Would look even better lightly restored as you say.. (hammer)


----------



## bugbear (17 Nov 2014)

Looks ideal for mounting a router on the tool post and cutting a wooden vice screw!

BugBear


----------



## wizard (17 Nov 2014)

very nice lathe
http://www.lathes.co.uk/sheldon/


----------



## beech1948 (17 Nov 2014)

Boatfixer,

Have a look at a US web site called http://www.owwm.org. Its focus is on old woodworking and metalworking machines. You will find advice on restoration, repainting, cleaning, repairing gears etc etc. There may be already a Sheldon restoration to have a look at.

Good luck.


----------



## Boatfixer (18 Nov 2014)

Old metal has it's enthusiasts.. I have joined a Sheldon owners group and will join owwm tonight as well. It is in some ways a shame that I have a big job starting this week and have had to bury the lathe behind all my machinery as I clear floor space.


----------



## wallace (25 Nov 2014)

That's a mighty fine lump. It looks to be in nice none rusty condition. If you do a resto do a wip


----------

